# Convo vs Convo/Bricasti vs Convo/Lexi-PCM demo



## Studio E (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi everyone. I hope this is helpful. This post is in response to
*OleJoergensen*'s other post about hardware reverb. I don't have a horse in this race. I'm just trying to be helpful by providing a comparison of reverbs here as requested by a few other members.

First off, I am NOT an authority on mixing, orchestrating, composing, or anything else really. I am just me, formally uneducated, trying to find my way like everyone else into the world of making music.

This is 80% of a soundtrack I wrote, produced, mixed, etc for a short film over the summer. If you want to see the film, it is here:



I have isolated the soundtrack onto three soundcloud wavs. Here they are:

Version A:




Version B:




Version C:



The only note really, is that for this demonstration, I exagerated the Bricasti level a bit over what I actually rendered the working project to. I didn't want it swimming in reverb, just adding a little dimension to the sound. It is subtle still even in these demos but reverb levels are so subjective, I know I can't make everyone happy. The other thing, is that on the Bricasti version, I automated the level throughout the track and, on a couple of the quieter parts with the solo soprano (or boy, I don't remember) I printed an extra track of the Bricasti's "Shimmering Sky" preset for those parts.

I hope this has some value for those interested. I have to say, the Bricasti is great at a lot of things other than big halls. In fact, it's some of the smaller and medium rooms that really amazed me with it which of course, have little to do with this particular track.


----------



## Vin (Sep 27, 2015)

Eric, thanks for doing this. Like I just wrote in that other thread, I think it would be better if the test was blind, because it's extremely hard to be objective when you know which is which.


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you very much for using time doing this Eric. Actually I think al 3 sounds good 
Maybe I like the Lexicon version most because it sounds like a concert hall.....I just love concert hall sound.


----------



## Studio E (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok, sorry guys. Vin has a valid point in keeping the versions anonymous, but I didn't do that at first. Now I have gone back and edited this post as well as the track names on Soundcloud, but I am still seeing two of them with the reverbs used listed. I don't know if my page just isn't refreshing properly or what, but it might be stuck like this.


----------



## Studio E (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah, and this is really apples and oranges, picking a particular preset, not sure if the reverb levels are really the same with hardware vs software, etc. Still, hopefully it's helpful in some way. I really started liking the "Sandor's Hall" preset on the Bricasti but there are many many halls to choose from. I know Alan Meyerson really likes the very first Hall preset on the Bricasti and the "Clear Hall".


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 27, 2015)

OK, fortunately by the time I got to this, I only knew that I was listening to version A, then B, then C. These were my notes.

A = clear, very light, maybe even a little dry
B = less clear and transparent but still nice
C = overall a little warmer richer sound, yet still clear

My preference: C, then A, then B


----------



## chillbot (Jul 15, 2018)

Studio E said:


> Hi everyone. I hope this is helpful.


@Studio E any chance you still have these soundcloud links? I missed them first time around... would love to listen.


----------



## Studio E (Jul 15, 2018)

chillbot said:


> @Studio E any chance you still have these soundcloud links? I missed them first time around... would love to listen.



I'm sorry to say that I have no idea where these files went and are probably long gone. It's almost three years later and I decided to sell the Bricasti about a year and a half ago. There is no doubt that it is an amazing piece, and I wish I could have three of them, but as a mix engineer in my small town and tiny studio, it just doesn't really make a lot of sense. I mean, as far as things that make a great impact on a production, The M7 vs my Lexicon PCM bundle or the Verbsuite Classics by Slate, which has all the presets from the M7, the difference is SO small in the end that it just made no sense to have it. The other thing is that, as much as I want to be like the big, cool kids and have tons of hardware and a console, I don't have the money and total recall of Cubase sessions is something I just take for granted. I couldn't imagine working on an album of material for a band and continually switching from one song to another with hardware, trying to keep it all straight. In the end, it was a wonderful tool that I just didn't really need, and I can't say I miss it.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 15, 2018)

This is good info, thanks.


----------

